# Table Warning for New Owners



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

The very first time we had our 21RS out an a camping trip I was tightening the slideout brackets. I barely steadied myself by putting my hand on the cushion that goes on top of the table (it was still set up for sleeping). With a loud crack the top of the table broke off length wise (about 3 inches worth). I explained this to my salesman and he ordered a new one under warrany. When I put the new one down I found out the problem was just as I suspected. The ledge that the table rests on wasn't square making it too wide causing only the plastic edge of the table to rest on the ledge. I'm going to buy a long piece of wood and glue and screw it into one of the ledges to widen.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll have to check that out on ours, thanks.

Mike


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Appreciate the heads-up! Thanks Brian


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info. We will check out our 21RS in the morning.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I appreciate the heads up on that, I'll check mine out too!


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks, don't want to have that problem.









Gary

2004 outback 21rs
2003 tahoe


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Do you guys use the dinette as a bed each night? We have 3 kids, and purchased the 26 RS so we would never have to use the dinette or the couch as sleeping quarters. Buddies of mine who do not have bunks really hate making and then unmaking beds each day on the couch and dinette.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We chose the 26RS for the same reason, and we only have two kids, but figure their going to want to take friends with them here and there.

Tim


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

We just have two kids thus we chose the 21RS. Although i figure we will have an extra kid once in a while. Although knowing my kids they have small tents they like to sleep in so I figured they would end up in the tent with their friend. I would have liked to gone with a bigger camper but I am limited on space for storage. Also I didn't want to have to get a new TV. We like our Durango.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We have the two bunks for our two girls but still use the dinette for an occaisional visitor. My Mom slept on the converted dinette this weekend and loved it. It's apparently very comfortable. No cracking so far, but now I'll have to take a closer look. Thanks!


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

The last time my wife and I went camping (about 3 wks ago) we had dropped the table down to the bed position and my wife was lying on it watching TV. She went to lean forward when one of the wood supports that the table sits on busted off and nearly dumped her on the ground. These supports are only held on by 3 screws that are screwed in from the back and only penetrate the wood by about a 1/4". I'm going to reinstall both supports with more sufficient screws from the front and even wood glue so this doesn't happen again. Luckily our table only aquired a small little scratch on the edge from one of the screws that it ran across on it's way to the floor.

FYI.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

We have two kids and we went with the 28rss so they could have a friend with them and we still would not have to setup the couch or the table in morning. I spent several years in a pop-up and it is real nice being able to get up early in the morning and have a cup of coffee without having to wake the kids and setup the table.

Thanks for the heads up however, you never know when we may need to use the table as a bed so I will check into this.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

We have two kids and we went with the 28rss so they could have a friend with them and we still would not have to setu


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Had the same problem as D&D, My son took the fall first trip out. I reinforced the supports with some glue and drywall screws, 4 from inside, 4 from outside. It pass the test this past weekend down in Atlanta, held up one of my friends and he's a big en, 260 pounds not counting the case of beer in his belly








Wood


----------

